# trap (air conditioning



## toboto

Example sentence/context:
Since the drain outlet is disposed at a position that makes the pressure negative, it is necessary to provide a trap (during the piping work) in order to prevent water leakage due to rising of water level in the drain pan.

---------------------
En los diccionarios técnicos "trap" aparece con diversos significados pero ¿cuál es el que se ajusta a este contexto?


----------



## EVAVIGIL

toboto said:
			
		

> Example sentence/context:
> Since the drain outlet is disposed at a position that makes the pressure negative, it is necessary to provide a trap (during the piping work) in order to prevent water leakage due to rising of water level in the drain pan.
> 
> ---------------------
> En los diccionarios técnicos "trap" aparece con diversos significados pero ¿cuál es el que se ajusta a este contexto?




¡Hola, Toboto!
Yo usaría "trampa", con este significado que le da la RAE:
5. f. Dispositivo que sirve para retener una sustancia separándola de otras.
Espero que te sirva.
EVA.


----------



## lauranazario

toboto said:
			
		

> Example sentence/context:
> Since the drain outlet is disposed at a position that makes the pressure negative, it is necessary to provide a trap (during the piping work) in order to prevent water leakage due to rising of water level in the drain pan.
> 
> En los diccionarios técnicos "trap" aparece con diversos significados pero ¿cuál es el que se ajusta a este contexto?


Hola Toboto,
Viendo el Diccionario Técnico Limusa, encontré esto, que bien se podría ajustar a las tuberías mencionadas en tu texto:
trap seal (plomería) = *sello de trampa*

Espero que te sirva.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## toboto

Gracias, Eva y Laura.

Toboto


----------



## EVAVIGIL

De nada, Toboto, un saludito...
EVA.


----------



## ines

toboto said:
			
		

> Example sentence/context:
> Since the drain outlet is disposed at a position that makes the pressure negative, it is necessary to provide a trap (during the piping work) in order to prevent water leakage due to rising of water level in the drain pan.
> 
> ---------------------
> En los diccionarios técnicos "trap" aparece con diversos significados pero ¿cuál es el que se ajusta a este contexto?



Hola, Toboto, quizás un poco tarde, pero va mi respuesta. Trabajé algunos años en una fábrica de equipos de refrigeración en Argentina, y allí a "trap" se le llamaba "trampa", o "trampa de agua".


----------



## toboto

Gracias, Inés.

Además, no es tarde.

Saludos


----------



## sibol

Hola a todos:

Hmmm.  Parece que lo que estáis sugiriendo es un sifón. ( que es como se conoce en España con el significado que recoge el DRAE), quizá este término no se utilice en América. Es usual colocar sifones en las salidas de los desagües. 

De todas formas hay una pequeña cosa en la frase original que no termina de cuadrarme.


----------



## toboto

Más contexto para trap:

Trap must be so constructed to facilitate cleaning. It should be better to employ a “T” joint. In addition, the height of trap should be as specified below. The trap should be provided close to the unit.
 
Sí parece compatible con la definición de sifón.


----------



## sibol

Es un sifón. (por lo menos en español de España).


----------



## toboto

Tomo nota, Sibol

Aprovecho para agradecerte el enlace de elementos de montaje (y en realidad mucha información bilingüe sobre equipos y accesorios) que me enviaste anteriormente (aquí.). Me está sirviendo de gran ayuda para encontrar nombres de piezas. Muy recomendable para traducciones técnicas.

Un saludo

Toboto


----------

